

Show HN: Simple tool to analyze and compare WordPress.org free plugins - vovafeldman
https://bestfreewpplugin.com/plugins/category/seo/

======
CodyReichert
Neat! Does it only compare downloads? It's kind of an odd metric to use for
finding which one is 'better', but now that Wordpress shows active installs
that might be a good view to add.

ie, A plugin with a high download to active install ratio (100 dl's/80 active)
would score better than a plugin with a huge amount of downloads and very
little active installs (1000 dl's/20 active). Additionally, the age could play
a part in calculating that too.

Either way, nice work - I'll be looking forward to seeing some updates!

